# HARRP and Chemtrails



## sparky43

Is this storm a result of Geo-Engineering ?


----------



## glhs837

sparky43 said:


> Is this storm a result of Geo-Engineering ?



No, my dogs farted and caused an imbalance......... sorry, but if your question starts with chemtrails, I sorta tune out. Never been a shred of proof for such a thing, nor for HAARP doing anything other than what it I supposed to do. This storm is a result of that crazy stuff called "weather".


----------



## sparky43

glhs837 said:


> No, my dogs farted and caused an imbalance......... sorry, but if your question starts with chemtrails, I sorta tune out. Never been a shred of proof for such a thing, nor for HAARP doing anything other than what it I supposed to do. This storm is a result of that crazy stuff called "weather".



It most definitely is, along with geo  engineering.  It started in the sixties in Vietnam seeding clouds to drop 10 to 15 inches of rain on the Ho Chi Mien trail to stop their supply routes.  Fast forward 50 years and their advancements have got us to where we are today.  One could read, the goverments report on "Owning the weather by 2025"  which has been around for many years.  Most people choose to ignore fact and choose to put it off as a conspiracy theory. Exactly what the government wants.


----------



## Baja28

sparky43 said:


> It most definitely is, along with geo  engineering.  It started in the sixties in Vietnam seeding clouds to drop 10 to 15 inches of rain on the Ho Chi Mien trail to stop their supply routes.  Fast forward 50 years and their advancements have got us to where we are today.  One could read, the goverments report on "Owning the weather by 2025"  which has been around for many years.  Most people choose to ignore fact and choose to put it off as a conspiracy theory. Exactly what the government wants.


----------



## RPMDAD

sparky43 said:


> It most definitely is, along with geo  engineering.  It started in the sixties in Vietnam seeding clouds to drop 10 to 15 inches of rain on the Ho Chi Mien trail to stop their supply routes.  Fast forward 50 years and their advancements have got us to where we are today.  One could read, the goverments report on "Owning the weather by 2025"  which has been around for many years.  Most people choose to ignore fact and choose to put it off as a conspiracy theory. Exactly what the government wants.



just curious here, why don't they seed the clouds over CA. and other drought stricken areas in the US?


----------



## Baja28

RPMDAD said:


> just curious here, why don't they seed the clouds over CA. and other drought stricken areas in the US?


Shhh.... work with em RPM.  Same people at work here that brought down the twin towers. 

 Bush


----------



## Ken King

RPMDAD said:


> just curious here, why don't they seed the clouds over CA. and other drought stricken areas in the US?



It still has some bugs, it only seems to work in a monsoonal climate during monsoon season.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

sparky43 said:


> It most definitely is, along with geo  engineering.  It started in the sixties in Vietnam seeding clouds to drop 10 to 15 inches of rain on the Ho Chi Mien trail to stop their supply routes.  Fast forward 50 years and their advancements have got us to where we are today.  One could read, the goverments report on "Owning the weather by 2025"  which has been around for many years.  Most people choose to ignore fact and choose to put it off as a conspiracy theory. Exactly what the government wants.



Here's the report you reference:

http://csat.au.af.mil/2025/volume3/vol3ch15.pdf

Not sure about chemtrails, but there's a lot out there on HAARP. There's a dude on youtube that follows this stuff closely and puts up a lot of good videos. Check them out. YMMV.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Baja28 said:


>



Hey dummy. Check the source I provided.

It might use some words and concepts you haven't learned yet. But just think how proud your 6th grade teacher will be when you demonstrate initiative.


----------



## glhs837

sparky43 said:


> It most definitely is, along with geo  engineering.  It started in the sixties in Vietnam seeding clouds to drop 10 to 15 inches of rain on the Ho Chi Mien trail to stop their supply routes.  Fast forward 50 years and their advancements have got us to where we are today.  One could read, the goverments report on "Owning the weather by 2025"  which has been around for many years.  Most people choose to ignore fact and choose to put it off as a conspiracy theory. Exactly what the government wants.



Got a link to that?.......seeding clouds is indeed a thing. Controlling weather on a large scale, maybe no so much. Get a link to that and I'll be glad to take it apart for you. I'll willing look into what evidence you surface, but understand, my skepticism goes both ways.


----------



## glhs837

So, I did a quick glance, I'll do more later, but what part of this 

"This report contains fictional representations of future situations/scenarios. " was hard to understand? Also, WTH would you think the people doing massive covert control of the weather would let a FREAKIN report about how its down to be published? Thats the thing, for these things to be true, you have to have both the smartest villains ever, who are also the stupidest people ever.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

RPMDAD said:


> just curious here, why don't they seed the clouds over CA. and other drought stricken areas in the US?



http://cosb.countyofsb.org/pwd/pwwater.aspx?id=3740

You're welcome.


----------



## GURPS

https://www.metabunk.org/threads/debunked-chemtrail-plane-interior-ballast-barrels.661/


----------



## FollowTheMoney

Everyone knows what a condensation trail looks like and its eventual evaporation pretty soon after its creation. Please explain what it is we see from a "chemical trail" that never dissipates and is seen for miles and miles and miles behind the aircraft with the trails eventually spreading out further and further to eventually look like thin clouds.


----------



## glhs837

You do comprehend that there are a silly amount of possible vapor effects, right? The atmosphere being a petty variable thing...


----------



## sparky43

glhs837 said:


> You do comprehend that there are a silly amount of possible vapor effects, right? The atmosphere being a petty variable thing...



We use to have sunny clear blue sky's, now we seldom see them.  Most days may start that way but then we get the haze.  Not a result of nature but from spraying heavy metal nano particles which we breathe.  You could say they are spraying us like insects!


----------



## glhs837

Funny, I see clear blue days quite often. We get haze same as we always did, at the same times of year for the same amount of the day. Trust a person who used to fly for a living, and then did test for a living, where haze and other atmospheric effects affect your life every day. Do you have facts to back up your assertions? Anything?


----------



## b23hqb

"Chemtrails - The Movie". What a conspiracy that would be.


----------

